

Our Neanderthal Complex What if our ancient relatives did “human” better? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/our-neanderthal-complex-rp

======
ccvannorman
I love that this article brings up The Neanderthal Parallax, a series I
enjoyed reading. The author clearly had a vision for another version of humans
and society, and it did indeed seem better than what we have today!
Interesting that the author made some assumptions which later turned out to be
true about Neanderthals (such as higher cognition).

